# Douglas audacious, Utopian goal: Shift a whole industry



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 29, 2013)

Though some of you in the industry would find this interesting.

Tom Douglas doesnt believe the government should tell him to pay $15 an hour in his restaurants. So hes doing it on his own.


http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2021586686_westneat11xml.html


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 29, 2013)

One fallacy in the article--regarding the waitstaff being paid mostly in tips. Waiters in Washington make minimum wage PLUS tips. And the service tends to be terrible.


----------

